# Starting a beginner on stiff boots?



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

It'll be harder. Stiffer boots will cause your board to react quicker to your movements. This is good for riders who are fully in control of their movements, but not ideal for a beginning. Obviously it will work and might even end up being better in the long run, but it will probably cause a few more falls while you learn.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

As a beginner, stiff boots made me more confident. I would say they made me a better rider because they don't leave as much room for error.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've always had soft boots in my "very" short time of knowing how to ride. I just got some, stiffer, not super stiff and I"ve already slid out on a edge a few times as the same pressure I was used to all this time, was way to much for a stiff boot. 

Not sure this is a good option but if he only has stiff boots you could loosen them up a tad, I did say tad...Again not sure if this is a good idea I"m sure others will correct me or agree but a possibility


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

slyder said:


> I've always had soft boots in my "very" short time of knowing how to ride. I just got some, stiffer, not super stiff and I"ve already slid out on a edge a few times as the same pressure I was used to all this time, was way to much for a stiff boot.
> 
> Not sure this is a good option but if he only has stiff boots you could loosen them up a tad, I did say tad...Again not sure if this is a good idea I"m sure others will correct me or agree but a possibility


Interesting comment. I've also pretty much only been working with soft boots my few years riding - and this year I picked up a stiffer pair of boots - a sold medium stiffness. My last boots started off pretty soft and by the end were definitely dulling the connection between my movement and the board's response. Wondering how different it will feel now, especially after reading your comment.

I wouldn't start a beginner on stiff boots personally. Every move they make is going to get translated into board response and cause a lot of falls. I don't think it's worth it for the "it will make them a better rider" aspect (or theory). I would say start with forgiving boots until they get the hang of staying up on the board and starting to link turns - then bump up the stiffness once they have an idea of what movements they are using to control the board. Just my thoughts on it. I would imagine you could do as slyder suggested and not do them up as tight around the top - i hear people doing that to stiffer boots if they take some park runs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It looks as if you and your beginner friend will likely be riding in the PNW? So, I presume they won't necessarily be learning to ride on icy hardpack & "snowcrete" alla time? Maybe a lot of fresh and some good POW?

Under those conditions,.. I wouldn't think a soft(ish) boot would be a bad idea! I honestly believe that the prevailing riding conditions are a bigger factor in determining what works well in the beginning! But as always,.. _personal preference_ is king when it comes to gear. What feels great to one person, will be completely awkward to another in the same circumstances. Personal Pref. is not an objective factor that you can quantify for a beginner. It is subjective and of course,.. _personal._ Unique to ea. individual.

All you can do in the beginning is make your best guess and go for it. (…with any luck you will have a knowledgeable and experienced person to help you along the way and show you the ropes.) In the spirit of full disclosure,.. I make this statement because In the beginning, I learned how to ride with just about every factor involving learning with appropriate gear, conditions, etc. going against me. I still managed to become fairly proficient in my first partial season, becoming completely addicted!


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> It looks as if you and your beginner friend will likely be riding in the PNW? So, I presume they won't necessarily be learning to ride on icy hardpack & "snowcrete" alla time? Maybe a lot of fresh and some good POW?
> 
> Under those conditions,.. I wouldn't think a soft(ish) boot would be a bad idea! I honestly believe that the prevailing riding conditions are a bigger factor in determining what works well in the beginning! But as always,.. _personal preference_ is king when it comes to gear. What feels great to one person, will be completely awkward to another in the same circumstances. Personal Pref. is not an objective factor that you can quantify for a beginner. It is subjective and of course,.. _personal._ Unique to ea. individual.
> 
> All you can do in the beginning is make your best guess and go for it. (…with any luck you will have a knowledgeable and experienced person to help you along the way and show you the ropes.) In the spirit of full disclosure,.. I make this statement because In the beginning, I learned how to ride with just about every factor involving learning with appropriate gear, conditions, etc. going against me. I still managed to become fairly proficient in my first partial season, becoming completely addicted!


^^^^^ +1
And Chomps forgot something in his post: :hairy:

There we go


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps NOT ONE emoticon?! 


whoa.


:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ZacAttakk said:


> ^^^^^ +1
> And Chomps forgot something in his post: :hairy:
> 
> There we go





radiomuse210 said:


> chomps NOT ONE emoticon?!
> 
> whoa.
> 
> :hairy:


…feeling a little down & under the weather today I guess. :dunno: 

To the OP,.. Stiff(ish) boots proly wouldn't hurt them much, if any either if riding the conditions I presumed and described above.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah he just found some K2 T1s from last year that fit well and wanted to know if it was a terrible idea to go that stiff. I figured probably not, and if anything they will just last longer before they become mush. But I just want to be sure I'm not giving him bad advice. He took like 3 beginner lessons at the end of last season.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

To be completely honest its not that big a deal. Just get him out there on the slopes to have some fun! :snowboard4:

If you find that its a problem then maybe think about softer boots, but I think he will be just fine.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I think it depends on the type of person

If they are a generally a strong / athletic type who goes hard no matter what and can bounce back from falls without hesitation, then who knows? Maybe stiffer boots will actually help them progress faster.

But if they are more timid or more easily discouraged, then maybe the responsiveness and the higher the potential of falling would prevent them from giving it their all and progressing beyond the painful beginner stage. 

To me, learning is all about keeping the stoke / enjoyment / fun level high which encourages them to keep coming back and keep trying. You want to limit or remove those barriers to success as much as possible.

Good luck!


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

+1 with what Kalev said.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

yep, gotta look at the overall package...

If he's going to be riding the stiff boots in a stiff cambered board, with responsive bindings, in choppy snow... being a complete non-atheltic beginer, he's gunna have a baaaad time.

If he wears the stiff boots with ~med bindings, a forgiving board.... he should be fine.


----------

